# Freshwater vines



## Mjolnir1982 (Jul 21, 2013)

So here's a good question, I really need to find a freshwater vine of some sort. I have a homemade overflow pipe that really needs some coverage. If anyone has any ideas please tell me.


----------



## Thumper828 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pennywort could be an option...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Pothos!! Terrestrial/mariginal/semi aquatic, common house plant, can grow with roots in water and stem and leaves out, or semi submerged (my experience- have used it as a riparium plant since April) some have claimed to keep it fully submerged for many weeks at a time. easy to find at grocery stores and plant nurseries, just rinse roots thoroughly, and don't trim it too short to plant, leave as many leaves per a vine as you can to let it adapt.
If you can wait for it to adapt to being emersed hydro japan or creeping jenny also work but they are not a vine, instead a stem plant (if you get an submerged grown stem, mist it a few times a day for a few weeks, gradually reducing misting to let it adapt).


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Though there are no true vines that grow underwater (that I know of), Persicaria praetermissa kind of looks like a vine when it grows underwater. Asukawashere on APC usually has some: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/private.php?do=newpm&u=24720


----------



## Mjolnir1982 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have heard that pathos is poisonous to fish though. Is this true or just a myth? I have a betta in my tank with some invertebrates and some snails and I don't want them to die off.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used Golden Pothos, Epipremnum aureum in tanks for years. I have even put freshly cut trimmings in the tank with no problems to fish. 

Perhaps if the fish ate the plant it would be poisonous to them. But they don't. 

Same plant family, and may have similar toxins:

*Philodendron (on all the lists as toxic to pets and people)
*Anubias (on all the lists as 'safe from Goldfish, often with the comment 'they don't like the taste')
*Cryptocoryne
Many other ornamental plants like Calla Lily, Arum (known to be toxic), Anthurium, *Dieffenbachia, Aglaonema, Caladium, *Syngonium

* I have kept these in my tanks, either under water, or grown in some sort of 'over the tank sump' or else clipped to the side, roots in water, stem and leaves out of water.


----------

